# Craftsman 2 hp 10 amp Digital Router Good/Bad?



## IndyEd (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I am looking at a Craftsman 2hp plunge router Craftsman 2 hp 10 amp Digital Router - Model 17517 at Sears.com that is on sale from $150 to $100. Actually I have already bought it over the web & just need to pick it up. However, I have been looking at a Bosch 1617EVSPK that I would be able to pick up for about $205 @ Lowe's. I would be able to afford the Bosch in February & the Craftsman now.

My question is, should I save up for the Bosch or would the Craftsman be a good router for 1/2 the cost. I am just getting into woodworking & I see this as being something that I will continue on for many years, but I do not see me as a master craftsman. A good craftsman that will produce good work, just not a master craftsman by any means.

As a side note, their is a possibility that I can get the Bosch at $165! Not 100% sure about that though.

So should I keep the Craftsman, buy the Bosch if I can get @ $165 or if not able to get at $165 should I still get the Bosch at $205?

Your comments & assistance would be appreciated!:yes:


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

If you had the opportunity to compare the craftsman to a good Bosch or PorterCable, I doubt you'd give the craftsman much consideration. The digital readout is a gimmick that there is really no need for at all. Personally, I think the majority of today's craftsman power tools are not taken seriously by most woodworkers with a taste for quality tools, for good reason. 

Personally, I'd hold out for the Bosch and would also give the Porter Cable a serious look.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have owned a craftsman router for 25 years now. It has never failed to do what I asked. I recently got it some help by purchasing the "professional" Craftsman router that has both fixed and plunge base. Virtually everything in my shop is Craftsman and I am very pleased.

G


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The problem with trying to determine the quality of Craftsman routers is that they tend to change who manufactures them every few years, so it's hard to keep up....some are fine, some not as good. There are so many amazing deals on excellent routers on the market right now. I'd keep my eyes peeled for a good deal on any one of these:

Bosch 1617
Milwaukee 5616-24
Hitachi M12VC ($102 @ ReconditionedSales.com)
Makita
Freud FT1700VCEK ($100 @ Lowes!)
DeWalt
Triton


















The Bosch is great, the Milwaukee is great, but so are the Hitachi and Freud. The DW, Makita, and Triton all have their fans too.


----------

